# TPMS system up to 101psi



## Fisherman (Nov 21, 2018)

This looks like a good buy.

A wireless tire pressure monitoring system which operates up to 101psi with replaceable batteries for the four sensors for less than £30.



UK Wireless Solar Car Tire Pressure Monitoring System LCD DIY TPMS + 4 Sensors 419961649072 | eBay


----------



## wildebus (Nov 21, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> This looks like a good buy.
> 
> A wireless tire pressure monitoring system which operates up to 101psi with replaceable batteries for the four sensors for less than £30.
> 
> ...



That looks like a very tidy display


----------



## Mobilvetta (Nov 21, 2018)

Seems a good buy, will after order one for Xmas thanks.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 22, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Seems a good buy, will after order one for Xmas thanks.



I just ordered one I will let you know how I got on


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

I would require six and the dont post to N/IRELAND which is part of uk ,discrimanation :mad1:


----------



## maingate (Nov 22, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I would require six and the dont post to *N/IRELAND which is part of uk* ,discrimanation :mad1:


 .... 

Yeah ..... but for how much longer Trev?

Seamus has upset HRH so badly that she is demanding NI be flogged off to the Russians as a Tank training ground.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 22, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I would require six and the dont post to N/IRELAND which is part of uk ,discrimanation :mad1:



If you want any Trev get them sent to me and I will post on to you


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Can anyone confirm that they are 100 psi, looked at identical ones that are much less


----------



## izwozral (Nov 24, 2018)

Just bought a kit cheaper, UK postage. Note the pressure before buying.. Wireless Solar Car Tire Pressure Monitoring System DIY TPMS 4 External Sensors 6299226984032 | eBay


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 24, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Just bought a kit cheaper, UK postage. Note the pressure before buying.. Wireless Solar Car Tire Pressure Monitoring System DIY TPMS 4 External Sensors 6299226984032 | eBay


looked at them only 56 psi no good for van


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Nov 24, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> I just ordered one I will let you know how I got on



Very interesting. Let us know how you get on.

It will be very interesting to see how 'sensitive' to a pressure change and how accurate it is. 

Paul


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 24, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Can anyone confirm that they are 100 psi, looked at identical ones that are much less



Molly the spec is given separately as 7 bar or 101psi.

I would doubt it very much if this was not the case.

1.Operating Voltage
3.7-5v
2.Storage Temperature
-30℃-90℃
3.Working Temperature
-30℃-85℃
4.RF Emission Frequency
433.92MHZ+/-50MHZ
5.Monitor Mode
LCD Color Display
6.*Working Pressure
0-101PSI*
7.Bright Operating Current
≤6mA
8.Black Operating Current
≤4mA
9.Size
100*65MM
10.NW
0.3KG
11.GW
0.36KG

External Sensor Specification

1. Battery Life
24months
2.Operating Voltage
2.1-3.6v
3.Storage Temperature
-30℃-90℃
4.Working Temperature
-30℃-85℃
5.Temperature Resolution
+/-2℃(25℃)
6.Pressure Range
0-7.0Bar
7.Waterproof Grade
IP67
8.Transmitted Power
≤10dBm
9.Transmitted Frequency
433.92MHZ
10.Size
21*17mm
11.Weight
9g
12.Lithium Battery
CR1632

Package contents:
Product packing*1
Monitor*1
External sensor*4
User manual*1
Anti-theif nuts*4
Wrench*1


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 24, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Just bought a kit cheaper, UK postage. Note the pressure before buying.. Wireless Solar Car Tire Pressure Monitoring System DIY TPMS 4 External Sensors 6299226984032 | eBay



This system has sensors with built in batteries.
you would have to replace the sensors when batteries run down.
The one I have bought has sensors with replaceable batteries.
I bought 10 batteries for £2.80.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 24, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Molly the spec is given separately as 7 bar or 101psi.
> 
> I would doubt it very much if this was not the case.
> 
> ...



After molly2 question this morning I spent at least 10 mins looking but failing to see that info, thanks.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 24, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> This system has sensors with built in batteries.
> you would have to replace the sensors when batteries run down.
> The one I have bought has sensors with replaceable batteries.
> I bought 10 batteries for £2.80.


If you mean the one that iwozwal has sensors with built in batteries and would have to replace the sensors, than nope, they are replaceable.  all these various TPMS external sensors are virtually the same and you seperate the sensor housing to reveal the battery.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 24, 2018)

wildebus said:


> If you mean the one that iwozwal has sensors with built in batteries and would have to replace the sensors, than nope, they are replaceable.  all these various TPMS external sensors are virtually the same and you seperate the sensor housing to reveal the battery.



Yes I see they mention a battery replacement tool, but don’t mention the type of battery.

Also there seems dubiety about max pressure I think it’s 7 bar which would be Ok for a Motorhome.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 24, 2018)

I've only replaced batteries on my current TPMS system - used these ones - Camelion CR1632-BP5 - Lithium Coin Cell Battery Pack of: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics - but I have had 4 different TPMS systems which used External Sensors and all the sensors look identical to me so I bet they use the same batteries  (above ones are CFR1632).  They are very cheap anyway  (5 batteries posted within a week for under £2 is mad!)


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Nov 29, 2018)

Have we got an update on the TPMS from the original post yet ?

Paul


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 29, 2018)

As an aside, I've become aware of a system that works by counting the number of pulses from the abs sensors and if they are different it assumes a low tyre pressure, as the rolling radius is different.

Clever!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 29, 2018)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Have we got an update on the TPMS from the original post yet ?
> 
> Paul




That`s what i`m waiting for as well       :idea:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 29, 2018)

Under a day left on the OP ebay offer.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Nov 29, 2018)

No pressure then !

(Sorry couldn't resist).

Paul


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 29, 2018)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Have we got an update on the TPMS from the original post yet ?
> 
> Paul



Sorry Paul just read your post.
It’s to arrive around 3 December will let you know.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Nov 29, 2018)

Edina said:


> Under a day left on the OP ebay offer.



I am sure it will get posted again ?


----------



## elr1c0 (Nov 30, 2018)

I use a similar system, the sensors look identical.
My system has a major flaw in that it does not detect if the batteries in the sensors are dead. It keeps the last known data on the display unit.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Nov 30, 2018)

That is a major flaw !

Paul


----------



## wildebus (Nov 30, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Most modern cars do that, including mine, but unless you plug a diagnostic tool into the OBD port, it doesn't tell you which tyre is soft (even though it knows).


It was a very cheap way to implement a mandatory TPMS requirement as needed no extra hardware, but the limitations are certainly there, and why aftermarket systems are usually better!
My car costs maybe 1/3rd to 1/4 the price of some of the fancy jobs but with super-basic TPMS setups - however I get the pressure info for all tyres dislayed in the dash screen, plus a text message to tell me if I have low pressure (and which tyre it is) and I can also use an app to check as well. 



TPMS Info by David, on Flickr

If a £10k car can do this, shouldn't one costing £30k+ manage it?


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 30, 2018)

Some bad feedback  suspect  not  a  UK trader ?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 30, 2018)

I put a set of Fit2Go, in the car and it is driving me mad with flat battery warnings for the wheel sensors.  I paid Road Pro £89 quid for these and  now they are trash because the batteries are sealed in.  Whole lot is  going in the bin.  two year life for the battery but  neglect to mention you need to buy more sensors for £51 when the sets are now going for that much.  Never buy  Fit2go ones for anything, I even had the pressure reader to go with them also trash as it doesnt work  with others.


----------



## taximan (Dec 1, 2018)

Tyrepal sell their version for £99. Does exactly the same as my £23 set off eBay on my car. I think they are brill. I'm going to take one sensor off and put it on Motorhome to see if it works at that pressure. If it does I'll get another set.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 1, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Most modern cars do that, including mine, but unless you plug a diagnostic tool into the OBD port, it doesn't tell you which tyre is soft (even though it knows).



The only ones I've seen previously have sensors inside the wheel that don't last, are expensive and have to be programmed to the car if you fit new ones. PITA. The last was an insignia...


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 1, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> The only ones I've seen previously have sensors inside the wheel that don't last, are expensive and have to be programmed to the car if you fit new ones. PITA. The last was an insignia...



My Astra has exactly the same as Dave’s by the looks of the screen shots and works very well. The car is only two and a half years old so can only testify to them being good for that long 

Do new Motorhomes not have this fitted though, it’s not that long that mainstream cars have them and not sure if it is only certain makes that do them anyway.

At the price of the op kit it’s worth it just for a few years isn’t it?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 1, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> The only ones I've seen previously have sensors inside the wheel that don't last, are expensive and have to be programmed to the car if you fit new ones. PITA. The last was an insignia...



I had a new Mokka X and they were little better than useless and could vary by 6 - 8 p.s.i just sat on the drive without any sun on them       :rolleyes2:

The 18" low profiles ran high pressures anyway 39 p.s.i. front and 41 p.s.i rear which showed correct when checked.

10 minutes later whilst still sat on the drive they could show 34 and 39 respectively and then 10 minutes later 42 and 48 respectively.

Funnily though when Vauxhall checked them they worked perfectly ( allegedly ), i gave up using them.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 1, 2018)

In Europe I think the magic date was 2012 for Standard Fit TPMS on new (design, not registered) cars. No idea when/if it applies to commercials - but VW did add TMPS to the T5 around that time so maybe so?

The OEM Sensors are a mental price - Toyota try to charge around £150 to swap one!  You can get compatible copies for way cheaper nowadays though.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Are OEM  fitting an mot fail when faulty.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 1, 2018)

Well it arrived today and I am having great difficulty getting to the batteries.
You are supplied with a special tool to gain access, but I cannot get the battery holder to twist out of the sensor casing. I have looked on YouTube and I appear to doing the correct thing.

I don’t know if the sensors come with batteries installed, I have emailed the supplier.

Any tips welcome


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 1, 2018)

Managed to get into battery by using grips on the case and then turning anti clockwise with the special tool supplied. Batteries are included will set it up next day or so.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Dec 1, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Managed to get into battery by using grips on the case and then turning anti clockwise with the special tool supplied. Batteries are included will set it up next day or so.



Look forward to your review on them, once you have them up and running.


----------



## Edward B (Dec 2, 2018)

This looks a pretty robust but cumbersome setup. Seen on a bus in Alhama de Murcia last week


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 2, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Look forward to your review on them, once you have them up and running.



Just installed the system and it was so simple and it works a treat.
I checked my tyre pressures before installing the system and it’s accurate.
You only have two buttons to set up your preferences re bars or psi, and Fahrenheit or centigrade, and your parameters for pressure and temperature warnings.

I was unsure what temperature to receive warnings at I set it to 65c (advice would be welcome on that one)
I set the minimum pressure warning to 68psi and the max to 82psi.

I don’t think you get a warning when the batteries are running low, but at £2.15 for ten on eBay I will simply do so every year. Word of warning getting into the batteries is difficult. I had to resort to using mole grips on the sensor case whilst using the supplied tool to loosen the inners.

Batteries come fitted but no usb to micro usb for recharging the solar powered display if required.

I purchased a 3m lead on eBay for £2.10


USB 2.0 A to MICRO B CABLE Male / Male WHITE or BLACK 0.5m 1m 1.8m 3m 5m  | eBay

Link for batteries

10 X EUNICELL CR1632 DL1632 KL1632 BR1632 L1632 LITHIUM COIN/BUTTON CELL BATTERY  | eBay


----------



## wildebus (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm not sure if any TPMS setups have low sensor battery warnings. And I think the reason for this is the sensors have some kind of device that means they are turned off until they sense wheel movement - to avoid unnecessary battery use when parked.  A low battery warning detection would give lots of false alarms when you got into the vehicle and the control/display was powered up and the sensors were all still off.
I know the unit I have just reports no pressure at all when the sensors is not found (I found I had to replace 3 out of 4 batteries when I refitted the sensors after a few months of being on the shelf)


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 2, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I'm not sure if any TPMS setups have low sensor battery warnings. And I think the reason for this is the sensors have some kind of device that means they are turned off until they sense wheel movement - to avoid unnecessary battery use when parked.  A low battery warning detection would give lots of false alarms when you got into the vehicle and the control/display was powered up and the sensors were all still off.
> I know the unit I have just reports no pressure at all when the sensors is not found (I found I had to replace 3 out of 4 batteries when I refitted the sensors after a few months of being on the shelf)



At a cost of 80p for all four batteries I reckon simply replacing them annually takes care of this issue.
But as I stated getting to them may prove difficult.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 2, 2018)

Tyrepal systems report low battery for the sensors.

Regarding temperature warning 65 degrees is way too high.

The Tyrepal default is 37 degrees and that is plenty high enough.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 2, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Tyrepal systems report low battery for the sensors.
> 
> Regarding temperature warning 65 degrees is way too high.
> 
> The Tyrepal default is 37 degrees and that is plenty high enough.



Well the minimum setting on this unit is 60c.

Not so good then.

But the pressure measurements are very accurate.

Strange why they have set such a high minimum.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 2, 2018)

I see these Wireless Solar TPMS Car Tire Tyre Pressure Monitor Monitoring System 4 Sensor 6299226985664 | eBay
Have:-
'6 alarm modes: fast leak alarm, slow leak alarm, high pressure alarm high temperature alarm, sensor fault alarm, and *sensor low battery alarm*'

good for 87psi


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 2, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> I see these Wireless Solar TPMS Car Tire Tyre Pressure Monitor Monitoring System 4 Sensor 6299226985664 | eBay
> Have:-
> '6 alarm modes: fast leak alarm, slow leak alarm, high pressure alarm high temperature alarm, sensor fault alarm, and *sensor low battery alarm*'
> 
> good for 87psi



87 psi may be a problem I run at 80 but with temperature increase whilst running this could increase pressure above 87. But a great buy all the same.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 2, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> 87 psi may be a problem I run at 80 but with temperature increase whilst running this could increase pressure above 87. But a great buy all the same.



Yes that's interesting, do you know yet what PSI your's go up to on a run?
 I've got CP rated tyres on back max 80PSI and Van tyres (with a higher load index!) front max 69PSI


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 2, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Yes that's interesting, do you know yet what PSI your's go up to on a run?
> I've got CP rated tyres on back max 80PSI and Van tyres (with a higher load index!) front max 69PSI



Sorry no but I don't but I am sure someone on here will know.
The system I bought goes up to 101psi.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Dec 2, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> This looks like a good buy.
> 
> A wireless tire pressure monitoring system which operates up to 101psi with replaceable batteries for the four sensors for less than £30.
> 
> ...




Just ordered a set.

Paul


----------



## elr1c0 (Dec 3, 2018)

We seem to have the same or very similar sensors. I find that the batteries need changing every few months not yearly but I would imagine environmental conditions would affect battery life. They also die at significantly different speeds but that could be battery quality (get what you pay for).

I would definitely suggest putting a dead battery in one of the sensors and see if the display changes in any way to reflect the lack of data from that sensor. If it does then you will have better confidence in the system as you will know if you are getting good data.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 3, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> 87 psi may be a problem I run at 80 but with temperature increase whilst running this could increase pressure above 87. But a great buy all the same.



80psi may be on the high side. Maybe worth checking. Motorhome Tyre Inflation Pressure Advice | TyreSafe - Promoting UK Tyre Safety and Driver Awareness


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 3, 2018)

Apologies I run at 65psi on the front and 70psi at the rear.


----------



## taximan (Dec 3, 2018)

If you have camping tyres such as Michelin Agilis then regardless of axle weight, both Michelin and Tyresafe recommend pressure of 80psi on rear tyres.


----------



## Val54 (Dec 3, 2018)

taximan said:


> If you have camping tyres such as Michelin Agilis then regardless of axle weight, both Michelin and Tyresafe recommend pressure of 80psi on rear tyres.



That’s only because they don’t want to risk litigation against them if they advised a lower pressure and an overloaded van was involved in an accident. Up until a few years ago, Michelin would give rear axle pressures based on wweighbridge figures and in our case they were always lower than the 80psi now recommended.


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 4, 2018)

Just received my set of tpms, and there are only two sensors in the box. Not a happy chappie!


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 4, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Just received my set of tpms, and there are only two sensors in the box. Not a happy chappie!


sell them to a tugger :cheers:


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Dec 4, 2018)

Roger,
On the brightside they may just send a new set out and tell you to dispose of the first set. In which case you can sell to a tigger, or a motorcycle, or there was someone earlier in the thread with 6 wheels!

Paul.


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 4, 2018)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Roger,
> On the brightside they may just send a new set out and tell you to dispose of the first set. In which case you can sell to a tigger, or a motorcycle, or there was someone earlier in the thread with 6 wheels!
> 
> Paul.



Giving them the rest of today to respond, before I set Chris on them!


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Dec 4, 2018)

I’d be afraid, very afraid.......


----------



## GeoffL (Dec 9, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> This looks like a good buy.
> 
> A wireless tire pressure monitoring system which operates up to 101psi with replaceable batteries for the four sensors for less than £30.
> 
> UK Wireless Solar Car Tire Pressure Monitoring System LCD DIY TPMS + 4 Sensors 419961649072 | eBay



I bought a set of these, which arrived yesterday and that I haven't yet fitted to the van. I need 80 psi all round, so these seemed ideal. However, the instructions seem to say that the high pressure alarm goes off at 3.3 bar (48 psi), which means that the alarm will constantly be activated with the correct pressure in the tyres. Similarly, the instructions say that the low pressure alarm is set at 1.8 bar (26 psi), at which pressure I might already be running on the rims! That said, the instructions are in pretty horrible Chinglish, so I hope it is possible to set these parameters to something appropriate for my van!

Another issue is that the display seems angled to be placed at the top of the windscreen and viewed from below. Unfortunately, I have an overcab 'bedroom' that does a good job of shading the top of the windscreen, which means that the unit needs to be mounted at the bottom of the windscreen (or on top of the dash) for the solar panel to get best illumination but, in that position, I won't be able to read the display. I hope that the battery in the display has enough capacity to last a reasonable time and that I can use a USB cable to recharge it every few days of use as that would let me mount the display where it can be easily read.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 9, 2018)

Good point ...

I may have misread that. I'll check.

PS

Now checked and it's 70 degrees ...


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 9, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> I bought a set of these, which arrived yesterday and that I haven't yet fitted to the van. I need 80 psi all round, so these seemed ideal.



Are you sure you need 80 psi?

Way too high in my view.


----------



## ovalball (Dec 13, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Just installed the system and it was so simple and it works a treat.
> I checked my tyre pressures before installing the system and it’s accurate.
> You only have two buttons to set up your preferences re bars or psi, and Fahrenheit or centigrade, and your parameters for pressure and temperature warnings.
> 
> ...



Did you get any instructions as mine didn’t have any?One of the sensors isn’t registering and I was wondering how to reset it?


----------



## GeoffL (Dec 13, 2018)

*Here's the manual*



POI Admin said:


> Are you sure you need 80 psi?
> 
> Way too high in my view.



Autotrail tells me 80psi (5.5 bar) in the van's manual.

FWIW, I scanned the instructions for the TPMS that I bought (i.e. the one in the opening post) and zipped them up. It's a large file (about 22MB) and I've made it available on Dropbox here. HTH, Geoff


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 14, 2018)

ovalball said:


> Did you get any instructions as mine didn’t have any?One of the sensors isn’t registering and I was wondering how to reset it?



Sorry just saw your pm.

Yes I did get instructions but they are very basic.

I have taken these photos for you, but I can send better quality images via email if you wish to pm me your email address.
Or send me your address and I will print them up and post them to you.

But I would contact the supplier.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 14, 2018)

This system does have a low battery warning. When turning on system you get a rapid 5 beeps, then the tyre flashes on the screen.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Dec 14, 2018)

I do not believe it !  Mine has arrived with just two valve caps as well.


Paul


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 14, 2018)

paulhelenwilko said:


> View attachment 68940
> 
> I do not believe it !  Mine has arrived with just two valve caps as well.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this Paul, get onto the supplier immediately. looks like I have been fortunate.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 15, 2018)

paulhelenwilko said:


> View attachment 68940
> 
> I do not believe it !  Mine has arrived with just two valve caps as well.
> 
> ...



Did you chose the motorcycle one?


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 16, 2018)

hairydog said:


> The ones I bought are still available for half that price. Dunlop Tyre Pressure Monitors, 694198712796 and seem to be a bettter design.
> 
> The high and low alarm pressures are adjustable, but the highest the high alarm pressure can be set to is 51psi. Few motorhomes will run that soft (mine does!)
> 
> ...



I bought that system to and gave it to a friend with a small camper with lower tyre pressure.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 16, 2018)

hairydog said:


> The ones I bought are still available for half that price. Dunlop Tyre Pressure Monitors, 694198712796 and seem to be a bettter design.
> 
> The high and low alarm pressures are adjustable, but the highest the high alarm pressure can be set to is 51psi. Few motorhomes will run that soft (mine does!)
> 
> ...


to monitor 7 tyres with those system, do you end up with two TPMS displays then? or does a single control/display unit support 7 or 8 sensors?


----------



## wildebus (Dec 16, 2018)

Ref the use of a TPMS system whose lowest 'High Pressure Warning' system is lower than your running pressure, I would say it is not a good idea and a better option should be used.
The whole point of a TPMS system is to warn you of Tyre Pressure issues - and to have a system that is constantly giving a warning - which you then have to cancel (so IGNORE) defeats the major reason of having a system.
Yes, you can see the pressures, but just like on a car dashboard, an beep or  illuminated/flashing light when an problem occurs is far more obvious and gets your attention. 
Why not spend a little (and it is just a little) bit more on a system that IS designed to work with the tyre pressures of the vehicle?


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 16, 2018)

As my TP are 75  F  80 R I will  pass  .shame though .


----------



## wildebus (Dec 16, 2018)

hairydog said:


> A little more? £14.99 versus over £200.
> 
> No, I really don't want the thing running all the time. It is just an easy, convenient way to check the tyre pressures every week or two.
> 
> ...


£200?  Wow!! That's a lot :scared:

Luckily I passed on the one with the gold-plated case and my 6 tyre system was a little less than that :rabbit:

Was not the cheapest on the market at £70 but one display and it works properly at the type of pressures a van typically runs at :wave:


PS. Whan I said a bit more, I mean a bit more than a 4 sensor system that is CAPABLE of monitoring and reporting on pressures on van tyres, not a system that is incapable of doing so and most of the purpose of the system is invalidated, like the system you have which is, to be blunt, pants for a motorhome.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Dec 17, 2018)

Ebay update.

I emailed the seller to say there were only 2 valve caps in the box. He promptly replied to offer £16 compensation and I can keep the item.

I replied to kindly thank him for his kind offer but pointed out that i wanted a complete replacement or total refund, two valve caps are no use.

He has replied this morning offering £20 I have pointed out to him again that I want a complete set or total refund.

Me thinks this chap has had a bad batch from China and is in a mess.

Paul


----------



## wildebus (Dec 17, 2018)

The system that hairydog suggested in his link will MONITOR (i.e. Displays) to a higher pressure than the upper pressure limit, but does not warn of a low pressure situation (a low pressure issue is the very reason that people buy TPMS systems to warn them of) on the hairdog suggested system on a van would be not possible as the low pressure alarm setting needed would actually still be in the range of the HIGH pressure warning!

As an side, a HIGH Pressure warning is not that useful anyway as it is very rare to have an overpressure sitution on a tyre. Low Pressure warnings (from slow punctures) are far far more useful, and High Temperture warnings are also useful as they both tend to occur from a low pressure tyre and also from heat generated from a brake drag such as a sticking caliper piston or suchlike.


Back to the HD system (and other similar ones).... By the time the tyre was low enough to flag a low pressure warning on your system, it would be too late. 
This is why a system that he has is rubbish as a TPMS warning system on a motorhome application and I am posting this mainly to try and make it clear that these cheap systems designed for car use really should not be used for a van as a warning device.  
False Economy and spending a little more more to get something that is actually fit for purpose is a much better idea.
Anyone is free to buy anything they want of course, but a recommendation to a product that is patently a waste of time and money for the target audience I think should come with a disclaimer.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 17, 2018)

Better to buy a good system I have Tyre Pal this give high and low pressure warning which you set yourself plus high temperature warnings it also give the active temperature of the tyre sensor.
A tried and tested system from a UK supplier.
Well satisfied with my Tyre Pal.

Alf






wildebus said:


> The system that hairydog suggested in his link will MONITOR (i.e. Displays) to a higher pressure than the upper pressure limit, but does not warn of a low pressure situation (a low pressure issue is the very reason that people buy TPMS systems to warn them of) on the hairdog suggested system on a van would be not possible as the low pressure alarm setting needed would actually still be in the range of the HIGH pressure warning!
> 
> As an side, a HIGH Pressure warning is not that useful anyway as it is very rare to have an overpressure sitution on a tyre. Low Pressure warnings (from slow punctures) are far far more useful, and High Temperture warnings are also useful as they both tend to occur from a low pressure tyre and also from heat generated from a brake drag such as a sticking caliper piston or suchlike.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildebus (Dec 17, 2018)

Alf said:


> Better to buy a good system I have Tyre Pal this give high and low pressure warning which you set yourself plus high temperature warnings it also give the active temperature of the tyre sensor.
> A tried and tested system from a UK supplier.
> Well satisfied with my Tyre Pal.
> 
> Alf


I had a Tyre Pal system on my Citroen DS4 and transferred it to my Citroen DS5 when I changed car.  I found it very reliable and the only reason I am not using it on my current car when I changed from the DS5 is the new car came with a TPMS system.
I sold it on and got about 75% of the cost back so pretty cost-effective as well.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 17, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Really? You are, presumably aware what TPMS stands for? Tyre Pressure Monitoring System. Not Tyre Pressure Alerting System.
> 
> The system I have is every bit as good as a TPMS but I agree that as a TPAS it is not much use.
> 
> I say that yours is the one that is a waste of money.


TPMS stands for "Tyre Pressure Monitoring System" indeed and is designed to monitor the tyres and alert the driver of an adverse tyre pressure situation - which is why the majority of OEM TPMS systems have an warning light that comes on when there is a pressure problem, but when there are no problems, there is no information from them. 
Explain why all those systems are called "TPMS" and not "TPAS" ? (nice acronym by the way, SAHD)

Extra:
Thought I would add a little link for you .... New legislation causing uninformed motorists to fail MOT | TyreSafe - Promoting UK Tyre Safety and Driver Awareness
A paragraph from the above (I added the emboldened. italicized and coloured highlight especially for you)
"Millions of cars in the UK are fitted with tyre pressure monitoring systems, or TPMS, which monitor the vehicle’s tyre pressure and _*will alert the driver to over- or under-inflation*_. As of 1 January 2015, a car displaying a TPMS fault when submitted for its MOT will result in a test failure."


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Dec 18, 2018)

Received a full refund. No instruction to return the incomplete set !

Paul.


----------

